# NSE FP or PRT FP ..which one would you chose ???



## Jamtorky (9 Jan 2009)

Looking for some comments from pers who have done either NSE FP or PRT FP..... Lets just say that you had a choice to go on 1-09 as NSE FP or as PRT FP ....which one would you chose and why... which is more likely to be a better tour??

cheers


----------



## Steve 1 RNFLDR (10 Jan 2009)

1-09?  You haven't started work-up yet?  Are you sure you can still get a position with an FP platoon?  I was a latecomer to 1-07, and as a consequence I ended up working as a driver with NSE det Kabul (food was awesome at Camp Souter, but all my old messmates were down south).  Granted, two guys I know from PLF put their names in even later, but got aboard 1 FP as replacements.

Are you sure you're not talking about 3-09?  If it's 1-09, pickings should be damned slim by now.


----------



## Jamtorky (13 Jan 2009)

Opps ... typo Yes it is 3-09 

Cheers


----------

